# MAC - Heirloom Mix Swatches



## Naynadine (Nov 2, 2014)

Place all your *Heirloom Mix* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






​ ​ ​ Check out the *Heirloom Mix** Discussion* for the latest spicy dish: MAC Heirloom Mix Collection (Oct 23, 2014)​


----------

